# Urgent Request MOT Help



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I thought CB details needed renewing in September l have just got back from a week away and they have to be done by the end of August. I don't have him as l lent him to a friend who is at the skydiving Nationals at Hibblestow. Havent seen him now since 27th july

Does anyone know of any motorhome MOT people in the Hibblestow area who do Private HGV MOT on Motorhomes and l will get Milko to take him in for me. Will they need any paperwork from me to deal with it? 

Also as it has run out today 13/august l understand there is an overlap time while it is being done is this correct or am l in big trouble please advise before my blood pressure goes into overdrive.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Can't help you with the MOT testing station but once the MOT has expired you can't drive it on the public road EXCEPT to a pre-booked MOT test.

So once you find somewhere, book it and you can legally drive to it.

They don't need anything from you paperwork wise, it's all digital. Turn up and pay the fee and cross your fingers that it passes!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks at least it can be driven l shall get a place and Milko will take it next week. 

Now part 2 to get my BP back down if anyone knows of any MOT people in the Hibblestow area who do pvt heavy goods vehicle. 

EDIT
Struck by inspiration l read the old MOT and rang Brownhills who confirmed it is a class 4 and old mot cert says the same.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Bumping this up for any garages who can take an autotrail cheyenne (24.5ft) in brigg/hibblestow area l have googled but was wondering is any recommendations.

I am going to try and book him in for Tuesday drive over take him drop him back at hib then drive home. It lets milko get on with his competition.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Many thanks at least it can be driven l shall get a place and Milko will take it next week.
> 
> Now part 2 to get my BP back down if anyone knows of any MOT people in the Hibblestow area who do pvt heavy goods vehicle.
> 
> ...


Hi, cant help with garages local to you, I know lots in South Wales if that's any help! If you are ringing round, although the MH is Class 4 in terms of the MOT you will normally need to find a garage that has Class 7 facilities to be able to cope with the size of the vehicle.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Phil will make sure that l check the size details with them, unfortunately you the wrong way or l would be asking for the details of who to use.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

As I understand it, although you should, as stated, only drive it to a pre-booked test, there is nothing in the rules to state that the booking must be local to the van. In other words, if you book an MOT local to where you live, or at the previous testing station, that will fufill the rules.

Malcolm


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

A couple of thoughts about members who live not far from Hibblestow and might know of a suitable MOT station.
You could give Shane (Snelly) a call - his website gives contact details:
http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store/contact-or-find-us/info_2.html
Or, I believe Artona lives nearby - send him a PM.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks JeanLuc l will get onto it. What compounds it is a late night message from Milko that there is no chance of getting CB out this week he is in a sea of tents and vehicles. Have been stressed to the eyes over this lot. 

he seems to think there is no problem but like many men he just doesnt worry about anything that it will be done before the tax runs out on the 31st. I am worried about legalities & logistics of it.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe one reason that maybe you haven't had many responses is that the place is called Hibaldstow (I think). It isn't a million miles away from where DTP Chemicals lives - maybe he can enlighten you on a place.

Colin


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Thanks JeanLuc l will get onto it. What compounds it is a late night message from Milko that there is no chance of getting CB out this week he is in a sea of tents and vehicles. Have been stressed to the eyes over this lot.
> 
> he seems to think there is no problem but like many men he just doesnt worry about anything that it will be done before the tax runs out on the 31st. I am worried about legalities & logistics of it.


If the van is currently off the road and not moving then there's no real problem as far as the MOT is concerned. All you need to be sure is that when the van is taken out onto the road, it is being used to travel (direct) to a pre booked MOT. I'm not sure if there is legislation that covers where that MOT must take place but I would try and book it fairly local to the vans current location if possible to avoid any confusion.

If nothing else comes up then you could try www.btfleet.com who have garages in Sheffield and Lincoln. They would almost certainly be able to handle the size of your MH.

It's easy for me to say don't stress over it (I'd probably be the same if it was me) but as long as you stick to the letter of the law then there should be no problem.

Phil


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You can legally drive it to an MOT test anywhere at all as long as it is all within one day. There was a long thread on here recently about it. It does not need tax to do that either, Alan.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks folks and that helps my mind a lot Alan. l shall let Milko know about going direct in one day and try and get it sorted once l speak to him. 
Not had chance as he is busy with his team we have only messaged each other so far....only good news is they look to be winning their class. 

I think he may look to take it down to Brownhills as it is near Langar and his home and they would be able to do it but will need to coordinate that with him and them. He could arrange for someone to collect him from there as well. 

Then when l go to collect CB on the 27th he could take me over there and l can collect him just a guess but l would then get CB home and park him up on the drive and get the tax sorted.

Once he is parked inside the gates on the garden l wont mind if the tax runs out while sorting it and waiting for the disc to arrive.

Will update you once everything is in place over the next couple of weeks and thank you all for your help l have been a ball of stress over this, life has been getting on top of me lately and calm advice has helped a lot.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

To be clear, I should have said you can drive to a pre-arranged MOT test on the day it's booked for. 

Just to add to that there is some dispute as to whether you can do this in a vehicle which is the subject of a Statutory Off Road Notice (SORN), some of the legal beagles on here say you can't even though guidelines on the Ministry of Transport say you can, Alan.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

It wont be under a SORN so that part is ok. 

I was thinking if l can get it booked in assuming it is bh then he can leave it there if need be a few days before just so it is done for me to collect on the 27th. It would be going straight to the mot "station" prebooked but may be a day or 2 before it could be done if that makes sense?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Brownhills don' have an MOT facility now, they take them to Alaistair Christie which is a garage on Brunel Drive, near them. I use that garage for my MOT, suggest you book direct with them and save any additional cost that Brownhills might add. Let me know if you would like the contact details.

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bulawayolass, my understanding is that the dispensation is valid on the day of the test. I don't know if a few days early would still be legal but I doubt it as anyone could use that excuse on any journey provided that they had a test booked for some time in the future. Maybe one of the experts will answer that for you, Alan.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes please Mike could you get the info to me asap l will ring first thing.

Ok Alan thanks for that warning l will do some jiggling with things explain the situation l am sure that it can be worked out.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Quick Update - 

Just spoken to an MOT place near Hib, they were fine explained the problem and only need few hours notice to fit him in they said it is no problem on ramp, they use the centre at Immingham (not far away) where they do the biggies usually just need few hours notice, person l spoke to needs to speak to boss man to confirm it all but he forsees no problems l also explained that it only needs class 4 NOT class 7 as present paperwork and Brownhills both confirm. 

Sent Milko a text.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi i live very near Hibaldstow and have only just read your post there is a station in Brigg approx 5 miles away from you where i take mine, Its called Midgelys and its on Island Carr industrial estate in Brigg. if they cant do it today there are others locally nearer than Immingham. Theres one at the bottom of Moorwell road in S****horpe theres also S****horpe council on Cottage beck road, because its a motorhome any MOT station can legally test it but is always access and size of lift thats the problem.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Sideways l will double check the Carr one the problem seems to be the ramp where they are sending it has a big enough ramp and got the impression a lot take them there. Assuming the place l rang isnt the carr island one l think it may have been l forget the places name now.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Just rang up them up unfortunately ramp to small they say knowing size can see only the Immingham one will be able to do it as they have a pit not a ramp. I asked if they thought anyone else who may have big enough ramp locally and they said no. 

Many thanks anyhow am feeling more positive.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorted Milko rang me up Tuesday late afternoon all done l taxed it wednesday evening to allow computers time to update and the disc was here when l got home this morning (sunday) a BIG sigh of relief 

Many thanks for all the help.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alls well that ends well, bulawayolass

Aldra


----------

